# Betrug an AOC - Gamern



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Ach was haben wir uns darauf gefreut einen frischen Wind im Onlinegenre zu spüren!
Doch nun stellt sich mal wieder herraus das Versprechen der Hersteller nicht eingehalten werden :-(

Da wurde den Käufern der Pre- Order- Version versprochen, einen 3 Tage früheren Zugang zum Game zu verschaffen und da stellt sich das als Lüge herraus :-(

Auf Anfrage sagt der Support; Sie konnten leider nicht soviel Kapazitäten schaffen wie es Käufer der Pre- Order- Version gibt . Da kann man doch nur lachen! warum wird dann raffgierig mehr Verkauft, wenn man weiß das man sein Versprechen dann nicht einhalten kann ???

Naja wir Gamer sind wie immer die Dummen, mit uns kann man es ja machen :-(

Es ist übrigens allen meinen Freunden die AOC als PO-Version gekauft haben das selbe passiert!

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß bei anderen Games als bei AOC
Pargi


----------



## Spy123 (20. Mai 2008)

sowas nenn ich mal echt ne frechheit....unter soclhen umständen werde ich mir das jetzt doch nommal überlegen ob ich mir das holen soll


----------



## RED DEVIL (20. Mai 2008)

Da liegst du falsch.Die Pre-Order hat mit dem Early Acces nix zu tun.Damit hast du nur ein besonderes Reittier gekauft.Wer 3 bzw.jetzt 6 Tage früher spielen wollte musste extra 5 Euro für den Early Acces bezahlen.Die es gemacht haben sind dann auch,nach ner anfänglichen Stressphase ,in den Genuss des Ea gekommen.Also kein Betrug !!!Falls doch jemand ,der gezahlt hat, den EA nicht bekommen hat dann wird derjenige mit Sicherheit dafür mit zusätzlicher Spielzeit o.ä.Entschädigt werden.War doch klar das die sich mit dem Ansturm massig verschätzt haben,aber das is bei so einem Spiel am Anfang ganz normal.
Also mal schön den Ball Flach halten und ab 23.Mai das Spiel geniessen.


----------



## Blutsauger (20. Mai 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch.Die Pre-Order hat mit dem Early Acces nix zu tun.Damit hast du nur ein besonderes Reittier gekauft.Wer 3 bzw.jetzt 6 Tage früher spielen wollte musste extra 5 Euro für den Early Acces bezahlen.Die es gemacht haben sind dann auch,nach ner anfänglichen Stressphase ,in den Genuss des Ea gekommen.Also kein Betrug !!!Falls doch jemand ,der gezahlt hat, den EA nicht bekommen hat dann wird derjenige mit Sicherheit dafür mit zusätzlicher Spielzeit o.ä.Entschädigt werden.War doch klar das die sich mit dem Ansturm massig verschätzt haben,aber das is bei so einem Spiel am Anfang ganz normal.
> Also mal schön den Ball Flach halten und ab 23.Mai das Spiel geniessen.



du liegst falsch.

inhalt der preorder war ausdrücklich 
-nen mount
-3 tage vor relase spielen.

stand bei allen verkäufern und auch auf der Verpackung!


----------



## Merkurus (20. Mai 2008)

Oh man....das geheule nimmt kein Ende...

Natürlich ist das ärgerlich wenn man nicht wie versprochen 3 Tage eher zocken kann aber was, bitteschön, hat diese Verzögerung damit zu tun, das AoC auf einmal keinen "frischen Wind" mehr versprühen soll?

Frischer Wind bedeutet für mich u.a. das ein Game mit neuem aufwartet und spaß macht es zu spielen. Nur weil du jetzt nicht drei Tage eher spielen kannst, ist AoC automatisch schlecht?

Geh raus an die frische Luft und warte halt noch die paar Tage ab. Ich verspreche Dir das Du noch Zeit genug in dem Spiel verbringen kannst...


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Du und dein Kumepl hätten halt den Frühzugang/EA) kaufen müssen.

Die Pre Order ist ne reine VORBESTELLUNG mit der du Ingameitems wie das Mount bekommst.

Zusätzlich gibt es ein >>>*ANGEBOT*<<< auf einen Frühzugang *6* Tage mit insgesamt 10 Spieltagen für 5 &#8364;.

Ein ANGEBOT ist kein Vertrag, du kannst es annehmen und das Produkt/Diesntleistung kaufen.
Hättest du den EA bezahlt und hättest den net bekommen dann hättest du nen Grund dich zu beschweren.
Man geht ja auchnet im Dezember in nen Laden und legst nen Werbezettel vom Juli hin und verlangst die Sachen für die Preise vom Sommerangebot zu bekommen.Oder stellt du dich vors Kino mit ner Ausverkaufen Veranstaltung und sagst "Hey ich hab hier 10&#8364; lassen sie mich in die Vorstellung da steht Film XYZ=10&#8364;/Ticket!!!!1111elf

Dazu kommt noch das Funcom gesagt hat das der Frühzugang limitiert ist.

Ich hab schon Monate vorm Release ge Preordert und gleich 5&#8364; EA bezahlt als es verfügbar war und bin wie, 25 meiner Gildenleute, 6 Tage früher reingekommen.


----------



## KORNMASTER (20. Mai 2008)

wolt mir auch schon die pre order besorgen..bin jetz aber froh das ichs nicht tat weil 2 wow ingame freunde müssen jetz vllt sogar länger aufs game zocken warten als ich der es sich am 23. im laden holt^^

Zu der aussage betrug...naja kann jedem ma passieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Jep Bluti hat es richtig gelesen. Es wird der "Early Acces" versprochen. Die zusätzliche Registrierung und das bezahlen der 5 EURO wollte ich machen, ging aber nicht, wegen Überüllung geschloßen :-(

Und wie gesagt, das geht nicht nur mir so, sonder 7 weiteren Freunden die es auch versucht haben.


----------



## RED DEVIL (20. Mai 2008)

Blutsauger schrieb:


> du liegst falsch.
> 
> inhalt der preorder war ausdrücklich
> -nen mount
> ...



Also ,wir wolln doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.Ab 23.Mai könnt ihr alle Zocken,habt 5EURO gespart,also was solls.Man muss doch deswegen nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen,aber is ja wieder typisch Deutsch...Ich will,ich will,ich will..und wenn ich's nicht kriege schmeiss ich mich auf den Boden,oder für die älteren....Ich hetzt meinen Anwlt auf euch.Man oh man....dann bleibt bei WoW,da is alles super.......langweilig und klappt auch nix immer wie es soll,und das nach 3 Jahren.


----------



## Eisblut83 (20. Mai 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Da liegst du falsch.Die Pre-Order hat mit dem Early Acces nix zu tun.Damit hast du nur ein besonderes Reittier gekauft.Wer 3 bzw.jetzt 6 Tage früher spielen wollte musste extra 5 Euro für den Early Acces bezahlen.Die es gemacht haben sind dann auch,nach ner anfänglichen Stressphase ,in den Genuss des Ea gekommen.Also kein Betrug !!!Falls doch jemand ,der gezahlt hat, den EA nicht bekommen hat dann wird derjenige mit Sicherheit dafür mit zusätzlicher Spielzeit o.ä.Entschädigt werden.





FETTES ./Sign

Ich hab den EA bekommen, hatte glück, aber andere werden entschädigt, bin ich mir sicher


----------



## Gen91 (20. Mai 2008)

das war ja aber auch den Amazon Kunden ziemlich unfair gegenüber gegenüber, da wir das Game bzw die Preorder später bekommen haben und von den reservierten EA haben ich und meine Freunde nix gemerkt


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Emjay ? Mmmh ließ doch mal richtig (nicht böse gemeint).
Auf der Packung die man kauft steht nichts vom limitiert.
Da steht als Käufer der pre- Order- version wird es mir ermöglich früher in das game einzusteigen- FAKT-

Diese Zusage  halten sie nicht ein - FAKT-

Grüße
Pargi

By the way, wir Gamer sollten mal Zusammenhalten :-)


----------



## Gen91 (20. Mai 2008)

außerdem hat Amazon jetzt ne Mail geschrieben, das das Spiel am 21.5 geliefert wird, sodass man laut denen noch seine 3 Tage früher zocken genießen kann, was ja auf keinen fall richtig seinen kann


----------



## Filbert (20. Mai 2008)

> Mit dem Pre-Order-Key kann der Käufer das Spiel 3 Tage vor Release beginnen. Einfach für € 5,- mit Kreditkarte bei Funcom anmelden und ein zusätzliches 10 Tage Abo bestellen - 3 der 10 Tage spielt man vor Release der Vollversion. Das Spiel muss in diesem Fall per Download installiert werden und wird nach Release mit dem Key der Vollversion für weitere 30 Tage freigeschaltet.



Dem kann ich mir nur anschließen, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Aber wen kümmerts, ob ich jetzt schon spiele oder noch kurz warte^^


----------



## Arahtor (20. Mai 2008)

also das ist echt ne schweinerei....vllt bleib ich soch bei WoW

Ich kann mich nicht Entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Banter (20. Mai 2008)

parganat schrieb:


> Ach was haben wir uns darauf gefreut einen frischen Wind im Onlinegenre zu spüren!
> Doch nun stellt sich mal wieder herraus das Versprechen der Hersteller nicht eingehalten werden :-(
> 
> Da wurde den Käufern der Pre- Order- Version versprochen, einen 3 Tage früheren Zugang zum Game zu verschaffen und da stellt sich das als Lüge herraus :-(
> ...



das ist typisches buffed user verhalten was zu hier zu tage bringst... :-)
mehr muß man dazu echt nicht sagen


----------



## Eisblut83 (20. Mai 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> das war ja aber auch den Amazon Kunden ziemlich unfair gegenüber gegenüber, da wir das Game bzw die Preorder später bekommen haben und von den reservierten EA haben ich und meine Freunde nix gemerkt




Amazon konnte da nix für, die hätten eine saftige vertragsstrafe bekommen hätten die es eher ausgeliefert. ( hab da angerufen)

Ich habs auch von Amazon, meine Pre Order kam zum Glück am 17. ich hab den EA noch bekommen. Ist halt komisch gelaufen alles


----------



## Anser (20. Mai 2008)

Fakt ist aber auch das ihr nichts extra Bezahlt habt und damit auch kein Anspruch auf EA habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wer sich zuerst Anmeldet der Spielt halt auch zuerst.
Auch aus meinem Freundeskreis kamen Amazonkunden in Genuss der Reservierten EA und andere nicht. 
Hört bitte endlich auf 1000 neue Heulthread´s zu eröffnen, wen´s euch so stört dann Spielt etwas anderes, evtl. haben wir die am 23.5. erst Starten können dann weniger Logginprobleme wenn die Flamerfraktion wegbleibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Und bitte, bitte hört auf zu Flamen.


----------



## Eisblut83 (20. Mai 2008)

sehe ich auch so. 

wartet auf den 23. und erfreut euch an einem neuen hammer geilen game, welches auc ihr bald spielen könnt


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Den selben Mist konnte man schon in sämtlichen Foren lesen wo Leute was von Betrug ect. geschrieben haben weil sie kp haben das es ein Angebot ist wöfur man zahlen muss.

*Das steht auf meiner Pre Order Box*.

Das Killer-Nashorn/Mammut erhälten ausschließlich Käufer der Pre Order Box.diese Packung enthält einen Key, mit dem man sich Online bei Funcom anmelden muss.Erreicht der Charakter im Spiel einen bestimmten, erhält er das Killer Nashorn als Reitier.

_Zusatztext unterm Aufmacher von der Box,dem Mount._

Mit dem Pre Order Key >KANN< der Spieler der Käufer das Spiel 3 Tage(inzwischen sind 6 drauß geworden) vor Release beginnen.Einfach 5€ mit Kreditkarte(andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten wie ELV sind auch möglich mitlerweile)bei Funcom Anmelden und ein >ZUSÄTZLICHES< 10 Tage Abo.3 der 10 Tage(inzwischen 6) spielt man vor Release der Vollversion.
Das Spiel muss in diesem Fall per Download installiert werden und wird nach Release mit dem key der Vollversion für weitere 30 Tage Freigeschaltet.

Ich habe den Key erhalten, konnte nen Account erstellen damit und das Zusatzangebot für den Frühzugang konnte ich auch kaufen in der Accountverwaltung.Alles so wies da steht, mir wars überlassen zusätzlich zu den Features noch nen Frühzugang zu kaufen.


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

RED schrieb:


> Also ,wir wolln doch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen.Ab 23.Mai könnt ihr alle Zocken,habt 5EURO gespart,also was solls.Man muss doch deswegen nicht mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen,aber is ja wieder typisch Deutsch...Ich will,ich will,ich will..und wenn ich's nicht kriege schmeiss ich mich auf den Boden,oder für die älteren....Ich hetzt meinen Anwlt auf euch.Man oh man....dann bleibt bei WoW,da is alles super.......langweilig und klappt auch nix immer wie es soll,und das nach 3 Jahren.




Also typisch deutsch finde ich zum Beispiel so Sprüche wie "Kirche im Dorf lassen" oder " Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen" aber ganz besonders typisch deutsch finde ich es , wenn man mal wieder etwas als "typisch deutsch" bezeichnet :-)
 Naja dann bist Du mittendrin Roter teufel ! Und wenn Du jetzt sagst das ich Dein Namen einfach überstzt habe, dann ist das nun wirklich typisch deutsch :-)

Vergeßt bei dem Ärger den Spaß nicht ! :-)

Anmerken will ich übrigens noch, daß ich mir extra Urlaub genommen habe. Von der Firma so wie von Freunden um die Welt von AOC mit zu entjungfern. Und das ich und viele auch da enttäuscht sind, sei uns doch zugebilligt oder ?

Beste Grüße
Pargi


----------



## Véndettâ1337 (20. Mai 2008)

geht ma wo anders rumheulen ihr freaks wayne auf 3 tage


----------



## tobiclaudi (20. Mai 2008)

Da fällt mir nur das dazu ein:

klick


----------



## splen (20. Mai 2008)

Leute .. wie oft wollt ihr das eigentlich noch durchkauen? Dass das, was auf der Packung stand nicht exakt eingehalten wurde, wurde schon zig-fach angesprochen und durch alle Foren dieser Welt getrieben. Und dann kommt ihr am dritten Tag der Early Access Phase und seid schockiert?

Sorry, aber wenn euch das sooo wichtig wäre, hättet ihr schon am Samstag angefangen rumzuheulen. Wer wirklich interessiert war an der Early Access Phase, der war ohnehin schon lange vor dem 17. Mai in den offiziellen Foren und hat das dann früh genug mitgekriegt. Zudem haben alle Amazon-Kunden, die ich kenne, noch den Sprung in den EarlyAccess geschafft. So schlimm kann das also nicht gewesen sein.

Dass es nur ne billige Ausrede ist, sich auf die Formulierung "kann" zu stützen, ist auch jedem klar, der der deutschen Sprache mächtig ist. Von daher gibts da nix zu deuteln.

Insgesamt hätte das also sicher besser laufen können, aber jetzt nochmal nen Heulthread zu eröffnen ist nix weiter als kindisch ...


----------



## ~Kieron~ (20. Mai 2008)

Das dürften sowieso nun die Juristen klären da einige den Verbraucherschutz beauftragt haben und der sich der Sache angenommen hat lt deren Aussagen im AoC Forum. Ansonsten bin ich persönlich der Meinung das man mit einer PO die Möglichkeit haben muss EA zu nutzen. Funcom muss die Möglichkeit einräumen EA anzumelden und das nicht auf Lottoebene wie es ablief. Wenn Funcom damit wird muss Funcom das auch leisten.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (20. Mai 2008)

splen schrieb:


> Leute .. wie oft wollt ihr das eigentlich noch durchkauen? Dass das, was auf der Packung stand nicht exakt eingehalten wurde, wurde schon zig-fach angesprochen und durch alle Foren dieser Welt getrieben. Und dann kommt ihr am dritten Tag der Early Access Phase und seid schockiert?
> 
> Sorry, aber wenn euch das sooo wichtig wäre, hättet ihr schon am Samstag angefangen rumzuheulen. Wer wirklich interessiert war an der Early Access Phase, der war ohnehin schon lange vor dem 17. Mai in den offiziellen Foren und hat das dann früh genug mitgekriegt. Zudem haben alle Amazon-Kunden, die ich kenne, noch den Sprung in den EarlyAccess geschafft. So schlimm kann das also nicht gewesen sein.
> 
> ...



So reden nur typische "ich hab ja einen EA" Leute. Es gibt Leute die haben im Februar bestellt und konnte aufgrund von  Umständen die die nicht zu vertreten hatten sondern Funcom nicht am EA teilnehmen. Da verstehe icih deren Umut. Die Leute hatten ausserdem Hoffnung das heute nochmal die letzten EA freigegeben werden für die noch mind. 10 000 Leute die keinen bekommen haben.

Ehrlich gesagt wünsche ich mir das die finanziel richtig schmerzhaft eine draufgebrannt bekommen für so ein Vorgehen.


----------



## Cekol (20. Mai 2008)

Hey ich hab mal generell ne frage... is in der pre order eig auch noch das spiel drinne? 

oder bezahlt man 50 euro dafür + am freitag nochmal 50 fürs spiel?


----------



## tobiclaudi (20. Mai 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Das dürften sowieso nun die Juristen klären da einige den Verbraucherschutz beauftragt haben und der sich der Sache angenommen hat lt deren Aussagen im AoC Forum. Ansonsten bin ich persönlich der Meinung das man mit einer PO die Möglichkeit haben muss EA zu nutzen. Funcom muss die Möglichkeit einräumen EA anzumelden und das nicht auf Lottoebene wie es ablief. Wenn Funcom damit wird muss Funcom das auch leisten.



mal ehrlich wer bitte geht denn wegen sowas zur verbraucherzentrale?

ich hasse sprüche wie "geh doch mal raus an die frische luft" etc. aber in diesem fall muss ganz klar sagen das es mir schon zu denken geben würde wenn man da so ausflippt.


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Was schreib ich eigentlich wien Blöder wenn Bilder doch mehr sagen als 1000 Worte.

_Danke Tobiclaudi für den Link.
_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Cekol

Du bezahlst einmal für das Spiel und bekommst bei Release die Richtige Box mit den DvDs drin geschickt..


----------



## splen (20. Mai 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich persönlich der Meinung das man mit einer PO die Möglichkeit haben muss EA zu nutzen. Funcom muss die Möglichkeit einräumen EA anzumelden ...




Das ist eben genau der Trugschluss. Wo steht festgeschrieben, dass ein Pre-Order-Paket immer einen Headstart einschließt? Wenn man mal von der Formulierung auf der AoC-Packung absieht, bedeutet Pre-Order nix anderes als Vorbestellung, also die Zusicherung, dass man vom Händler am Release-Tag die Retail-Box sicher bekommt. Nur weil das andere Spiele mittlerweile häufig mit einem Headstart kombinieren, heisst das nicht zwingend, dass das jetzt jeder so machen muss.

Das einzige, wo man Funcom festnageln kann, ist die Formulierung auf der Packung. Aber von da gleich auf die Betrugsschiene zu kommen ist mehr als fragwürdig, weil dem Käufer keinerlei Schaden und der Firma kein Vorteil entstanden ist. Meine Ausbildung ist schon ein paar Jährchen her, aber Betrug hat meiner Erinnerung nach ein paar Tatbestandsmerkmale mehr als "Wuähhhh .. die lassen mich nicht spielen .. wuähhh"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Cekol schrieb:


> Hey ich hab mal generell ne frage... is in der pre order eig auch noch das spiel drinne?
> 
> oder bezahlt man 50 euro dafür + am freitag nochmal 50 fürs spiel?



Pre-Order kostet keinen Cent extra


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Ich bin echt überrascht das soviele Gamer sich doch nicht mit den geprellten solidarisieren und auch noch von Spammen und rumheulen sprechen. Ich nenne das "Freie Meinunsäußerung" und darum beneiden uns viele Völker dieser Erde!

Und wenn wir Gamer schon nicht zusammenhalten, wer denn dann noch ?
Da bin ich schon ein wenig enttäuscht. Andere werden diese Stelle wohl als rumheulen auslegen, es sei euch zum wiederholtem male gegönnt :-)

Beste Grüße
Pargi


----------



## Surani (20. Mai 2008)

hiho,

auch ich habe mir eine CE Pre Order zugelegt,die auch heute morgen bei mir angekommen ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Konnte den EA auch nicht benutzen weil die Kapazitäten ausgeschöft waren,was auch ärgerlich ist.
Aber ich finde bleibt mal locker,dann installiert das Game in Ruhe ,patcht es usw.
An die Leute die die CE haben ,haut euch die Audio CD in Player und genießt erstmal den fetten Sound.
Was sind schon 3 Tage länger warten.
Ich persönlich nutze die Zeit für andere Sachen(renoviere noch ein Zimmer,mache noch Kram
der schon lange liegen geblieben ist und geh nochmal vorher richtig einkaufen.
Nicht das am Wochenende Bier und Chips alle sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Und wenn es Freitag ist,dann fange ich schön an mit leveln,ohne Stress usw., finde da habe ich mehr davon als 3 Tage lang meinen Unmut in diversen Foren auszudrücken.

Und wer weiss,vielleicht lässt sich Funcom ja noch was einfallen,für alle restlichen Preorder Besteller
ohne EA Zugang.
Seht nicht immer alles so schwarz,das Abenteuer Hyboria fängt doch erstmal an.

so long


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Was schreib ich eigentlich wien Blöder wenn Bilder doch mehr sagen als 1000 Worte.
> 
> _Danke Tobiclaudi für den Link.
> _
> ...



Bin ich der einzige der hinter Emjay einen Mitarbeiter von Funcom vermutet ?

Nette Signatur, daß sagt schon ne menge :-)
Na dann mal mehr von Philosophie der Funcom :-)

Beste Grüße
Pargi


----------



## Cekol (20. Mai 2008)

splen schrieb:


> Pre-Order kostet keinen Cent extra



die kostet 50 euro, also is da auch das spiel drine? sehe die frage als nich richtig beantworten, weil ich muss mitdenken nich mein bestes fach ^^


----------



## Großmama (20. Mai 2008)

Bei all den Antworten verstehe ich nicht das es Leute gibt die zu einer Spielefirma halten, die sich eindeutig nicht an die im Produkt versprochenen Dinge hält.

Anstatt das die "Kunden" hier in diesen Foren zusammen halten, beschimpfen sie sich gegenseitig.

Da brauchen wir uns nicht wundern wenn beim nächsten Spiel mit pre-Order gar nichts mehr ausgeliefert wird, und die firma dann sagt " es stand nur drauf das es ... möglich ist .. ein spiel zu spielen, müssen tun wir gar nicht".

Es geht hier nicht um 3 Tage früher zocken, obwohl ich mich auch darüber wahnsinnig ärgere, sondern es geht um einen nicht eingehaltenen Kaufvertrag, denn mit dem Erwerb der POV habe ich Funcom Geld für eine fast leere Packung gegeben, mit dem Versprechen das ich dafür ein Tier erhalte und 3 Tage früher zocken darf.

Jeder von euch würde sich aufregen wenn auf einem Karton steht "Inhalt 30 Flaschen Bier", und beim auspacken sind es dann nur 10 Flaschen. die Brauerei sagt .. ja nur die ersten 20 kisten hatten 30 Flaschen, danach waren unsere Kapazitäten erschöpft.

Rumheulen ist was anderes, hier geht es um solidarität unter uns gamern gegenüber der Entwicklerfirma, damit diese nicht vergisst wer ihre gehälter und Firmenwagen bezahlt....

....nämlich wir die KUNDEN !


----------



## splen (20. Mai 2008)

*edit by Ahramanyu*


@Cekol bzgl. Pre-Order

Die Pre-Order kostet 50 Euro und dient dann als Gutschein für die Vollversion. In der Packung ist keine CD/DVD. Die bekommt man dann ja, wenn man das "richtige" Paket erhält. Besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (20. Mai 2008)

parganat schrieb:


> Und wenn wir Gamer schon nicht zusammenhalten, wer denn dann noch ?



Vielleicht die Rollschuhfahrer oder die Briefmarkensammler

Nee mal im ernst, wie viele vor mir schon geschrieben haben, les nochmal den Text auf deiner PO box durch und denk mal drüber nach was da GENAU steht.

Und der comic strip von ctrl+alt+delete is göttlich, triffts genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## retroactive (20. Mai 2008)

splen schrieb:


> gratz ... nen unpassenderen nickname hätte nichtmal mein hund gefunden. aber der kann wenigstens stöckchen holen und männchen machen.



Also ich kanns vollstens verstehen, dass sich alle, die doch keinen EA bekommen haben, total ärgern. Würde ich auch. Bei mir hats glücklicherweise geklappt. Klar, am Freitag ist Release - also wirklich nicht mehr lang - aber ich denke, jeder würde sich da ärgern, wenn er damit gerechnet hat, EA zu bekommen.

Da hat irgendwer gepatzt. Aber leider kann man das jetzt nicht mehr ändern, von daher: Freut Euch auf Freitag!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## splen (20. Mai 2008)

Was anderes sag ich ja gar nicht. Ich finds einfach nur ein wenig spät, jetzt nochmal einen Thread dazu aufzumachen um Dinge zu beklagen, die längst durchgekaut sind .. auch hier im Forum.


----------



## Durlok (20. Mai 2008)

ich verstehe den unmut der preorder kunden
hätte ich den ea nicht bekommen würde ich mich auch darüber aufregen

nur leider wird da nicht viel zu machen sein
der einzige trost der bleibt 
es ist ja bald freitag und das mount habt ihr auf sicher

aber ich hoffe das FC da ein einsehen hat und den betroffennen leuten wenigstens ein paar gametage schenkt
das währe das mindeste


----------



## ~Kieron~ (20. Mai 2008)

Derzeit verweigert Funcom ja jede Stellungnahme und verkauft die EA Leute für blöd. Beiträge im AoC Forum werden gelöscht, User verwarnt und so weiter. Daher, ich finde die Werbung als irreführend und hätte den EA gerne gehabt um zu sehen ob das Game wirklich hält was es verspricht und hoffe das die Leute bei der Verbraucherzentrale Glück haben werden das Funcom eine drauf bekommt für so eine Aktion.


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

> aber is ja wieder typisch Deutsch...Ich will,ich will,ich will..und wenn ich's nicht kriege schmeiss ich mich auf den Boden,oder für die älteren....Ich hetzt meinen Anwlt auf euch.



lächerlich, wenn ich was zusage halte ich mich dran. Punkt. Wenn das typisch Deutsch ist, wie Du sagst, bin ich sogar noch Stolz drauf. 
Leute gibts....


----------



## Abraxox (20. Mai 2008)

ohman wie lang habt ihr jetzt eigentlich gewartet bis das spiel rauskommt ? nen 3 monate 6 monate ?? ka

und dann fangt ihr an zu heulen wegen drei tagen ?
macht halt ned son scheiss und pre order bla da gibts immer probleme EGAL welches spiel


----------



## ~Kieron~ (20. Mai 2008)

Abraxox schrieb:


> ohman wie lang habt ihr jetzt eigentlich gewartet bis das spiel rauskommt ? nen 3 monate 6 monate ?? ka
> 
> und dann fangt ihr an zu heulen wegen drei tagen ?
> macht halt ned son scheiss und pre order bla da gibts immer probleme EGAL welches spiel



Du verstehst die Leute scheinbar nicht da du eine EA hast. Die Leute wollten die EA um zu testen, zu sehen wie es ist. Wurde auf der Verpackung ja so auch beworben, vorher spielen zu können. Da hat man 6 Tage Zeit sich die Klassen anzusehen und wenn der große SChwung kommt kann man mit denen zusammen seine Lieblingsklasse hochspielen. 
Andere wiederum haben bereits Gilden, davon haben dann 90% nen Key z.B. und 10% nicht. Die 10% Starten mit Level1 aufm PVP Server wo dann alle Level 40+ sind. Schöne Aussichten.


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

splen schrieb:


> Was anderes sag ich ja gar nicht. Ich finds einfach nur ein wenig spät, jetzt nochmal einen Thread dazu aufzumachen um Dinge zu beklagen, die längst durchgekaut sind .. auch hier im Forum.



Da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht...
Aber ich war einfach so enttäuscht das ich mich auf heute zum zocken eingerichtet habe,
daß ich meiner Unmut luft machen wollte. Und auch schauen wie vielen es ähnlich geht.

Habe aber nicht gedacht das soviele sich dann anmachen, daß wollte ich echt nicht.

Ich wünsche euch allen super viel Spaß in euren Games!
Naja und einem wünsche ich, daß er sich auch bald RESPEKT bei anderen verschaffen kann, indem er endlich auch lernt ein Stöckchen zu holen ;-)

Pargi


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (20. Mai 2008)

Meine Güte, hauptsache die Leute finden immer etwas worüber sie weinen können. oO
Die drei Tage würde ic han eurer Stelle im freien verbringen, mit Kollegen oder der Freundin.
Einige habe nes glaub echt nötig...


----------



## Mymythos (20. Mai 2008)

ich glaub das versteht keiner, evtl. wenn der ein oder andere Erwachsen wird. Sicherlich machts keinen Sinn über gelegte Eier zu sprechen, hmm oder etwa doch ? - Nennt sich aus Fehlern lernen. 

Und nochmal es geht nicht darum das Leute rumheulen sondern um vertraglich zugesicherte Bedingungen. Also wenn Ihr da alle so locker seid mach ich gern mit Euch Geschäfte...sorry aber so viel naivität regt mich auf...naja das Leben wird euch noch sicher beibringen wo der Hase lang läuft, der ein oder andere muss wohl noch nen paar mal auf die Fresse fallen aber das wird schon...


----------



## Norei (20. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich mir solche Threads durchlese, kann ich nur sagen, dass ich AoC stornieren würde, wenn ich es bestellt hätte. Nicht wegen des mehr als grenzwertigen Verhaltens von Funcom, sondern wegen der Aussagen, die es über die AoC-Spieler zulässt. 
Wir haben in Deutschland nun mal ein Wettbewerbsrecht und von daher darf eine Firma nicht einfach schreiben, was sie will. Eine Strafe wird Funcom trotzdem nicht bekommen, aber theoretisch könnten die PO-Kunden, die nicht in den EA gekommen sind, höchstwahrscheinlich die Box zurückgeben (wegen Fehlens einer zugesicherten Eigenschaft). 
Da aber keiner etwas davon hat, sind die Waffen der Verbraucherzentrale eher stumpf. Abstimmen werden die Spieler mit den Füßen, äh Tastaturen. Und das wird nicht davon abhängen, ob man nun 6 Tage eher oder später ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (20. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mendiger (20. Mai 2008)

einfach auf WAR WARten


----------



## Sorrows (20. Mai 2008)

Ich schreib einfach was ich Funcom ins Forum gepostet hab:

Ich habe gekauft:

1 x Preorder
1 x Collectors Edition Unzensiert

Ich habe die ganze Sache mit dem EA nicht mitbekommen weil es mir bis heute egal war. Ich konnte mich also gar nicht registrieren. Ich hatte auch gar keinen Verdachtsmoment, denn auf meiner Pre-Order steht 3 Tage vor Release. Nun gehe ich heute online registriere das ganze. Gebe brav meine Kreditkarte an Installiere das Spiel. 

Mhhh...

Ich habe mir diese Woche Urlaub genommen. Ich bin 25 Jahre alt und arbeite hart für mein Geld. D.h. ich habe auch dafür gerbeitet, dieser Firma dieses Spiel abkaufen zu können. Ich arbeite dafür die monatlichen Gebürhen zu zahlen. Ich arbeite dafür eine Pre-Order Version zu kaufen. Ich nehme mir Urlaub um mal wider richtig in ein Onlinerollenspiel einsteigen zu können.

Wie gesagt ich bin 25 Jahre alt. Ich habe es nicht mehr nötig zu flamen oder sonstiges zu tun. Nur eines liebe Funcom etc. Leute, wenn Ihr das lest, stellt euch doch mal einen Moment vor, Ihr wärt an meiner Stelle. Und jetzt dürft Ihr mich bewundern dafür:

Ich schalte jetzt gleich meinen Rechner aus. Ich werde am Freitag wieder einschalten. Ich werde nicht euer Forum dazu benutzen, zu sagen was ich wirklich denke, was euch und euer Geschäftsgebaren angeht.

Ich wünsche noch eine Gute Woche, Ich werde Sie bestimmt haben denn ich habe Urlaub.

PS: Ich bin nicht beleidigt, ich bin angep... ^^


----------



## lutsch3r (20. Mai 2008)

Ihr seid echt zum heulen.
Wie kann man sich über ein Spiel so aufregen ?
Besorgt Euch mal lieber ein Leben als wegen 3-6 Tagen zu flennen wie ein Kleinkind dem der Lutsch3r geklaut wurde.

Und ja...Gamer solidarisiert Euch...SCHADEN ?
Solidarisiert Euch mal gegen den Scheiss den die Politik veranstaltet aber ne...davon hat ja keiner n Plan...hauptsache Ihr Lemminge könnt 6 Tage früher ein Spiel spielen.

Und jaaaaaa...Emjay ist bestimmt ein Funcom Agent der Stimmung machen will!!111eins...

Der TE ist dann Blizzard Mitarbeiter oder wie ?


----------



## Gen91 (20. Mai 2008)

also erstmal @ alle die sagen STOP WHINING, wieso müsst ihr eure scheiß Antworten denn hier rumspammen, geht lieber eure AE spielen oder wenn ihr gar kein AoC spielt verzieht euch zu euren Kiddi-Games.
Dies ist kein Thread zum Rumheulen. Ich selber finde es nicht schlimm 6 Tage zu warten, habe eh noch Klausuren zuschreiben. ABER es ist wie gesagt scheiße auf einem PvP-Server alle ham schon nen Char und können dich killen, Freunde/Gildenmember sind schon viel höher und ham keine Lust zu warten, Gildenmeister haben keine EA bekommen und die Member der Gilde liegen auf dem Trockenen... .  Dies und vieles mehr ist das, was wir scheiße daran finden, wozu denn überhaupt EA wenn dadurch nur Vor-, bzw. Nachteile für Spieler entstehen??
Also es ist scheiße geplant gewesen von Funcom. Wenn man sicher gehen will, dann gibt man den Servern einfach 10% mehr Kapazität als Spiele verkauft wurden und jetzt sagt nicht sie hatten keine Zeit, sie hatten GENUG Zeit!


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Ihr seid echt zum heulen.
> Wie kann man sich über ein Spiel so aufregen ?
> Besorgt Euch mal lieber ein Leben als wegen 3-6 Tagen zu flennen wie ein Kleinkind dem der Lutsch3r geklaut wurde.
> 
> ...


 Kommt jetzt noch was zum Thema oder wolltest Du nur das tun was Du im ersten Satz geschrieben hast ?
*Taschentuch reich*
Das wird schon :-)


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> also erstmal @ alle die sagen STOP WHINING, wieso müsst ihr eure scheiß Antworten denn hier rumspammen, geht lieber eure AE spielen oder wenn ihr gar kein AoC spielt verzieht euch zu euren Kiddi-Games.
> Dies ist kein Thread zum Rumheulen. Ich selber finde es nicht schlimm 6 Tage zu warten, habe eh noch Klausuren zuschreiben. ABER es ist wie gesagt scheiße auf einem PvP-Server alle ham schon nen Char und können dich killen, Freunde/Gildenmember sind schon viel höher und ham keine Lust zu warten, Gildenmeister haben keine EA bekommen und die Member der Gilde liegen auf dem Trockenen... .  Dies und vieles mehr ist das, was wir scheiße daran finden, wozu denn überhaupt EA wenn dadurch nur Vor-, bzw. Nachteile für Spieler entstehen??
> Also es ist scheiße geplant gewesen von Funcom. Wenn man sicher gehen will, dann gibt man den Servern einfach 10% mehr Kapazität als Spiele verkauft wurden und jetzt sagt nicht sie hatten keine Zeit, sie hatten GENUG Zeit!



Sehe das ganz genauso, wenn Sie es nicht leisten können, sollen sie es nicht versprechen !


----------



## Castro (20. Mai 2008)

is ja n echtes drama ,dass du noch 3 tage warten musst bis du endlich loslegen darfst...


----------



## lutsch3r (20. Mai 2008)

parganat schrieb:


> Kommt jetzt noch was zum Thema oder wolltest Du nur das tun was Du im ersten Satz geschrieben hast ?
> *Taschentuch reich*
> Das wird schon :-)


Was zum Thema sagen ? Das was hundertmal geschrieben wurde ?
Das Sammelklagen in der BRD nich möglich sind und trotzdem alle "solidarisch" auf FC einkloppen wollen/sollen ?
Das Kinder ohne Lolli anfangen zu greinen und es furchtbar finden wenn auf nem PVP Server schon Leute 20 sind und alles wegganken ?

Get a life kommt dem "Thema" am nächsten...und dazu schrieb ich sogar was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke fürs Tempo.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Castro schrieb:


> is ja n echtes drama ,dass du noch 3 tage warten musst bis du endlich loslegen darfst...


 Ach Fidel warum sagst Du "DU" ? Nicht mitbekommen das es ganz viele sind ?

Egal einfach vorne wieder anfangen zu lesen und zählen...
Ich helf Dir ein bischen 1, 2, 3 den rest schaffst Du sicherlich alleine :-)

Grüße
Pargi


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

lutsch3r schrieb:


> Was zum Thema sagen ? Das was hundertmal geschrieben wurde ?
> Das Sammelklagen in der BRD nich möglich sind und trotzdem alle "solidarisch" auf FC einkloppen wollen/sollen ?
> Das Kinder ohne Lolli anfangen zu greinen und es furchtbar finden wenn auf nem PVP Server schon Leute 20 sind und alles wegganken ?
> 
> ...



Also auch bei mermaligem lesen Deiner Zeilen kann ich nichts entdecken was hier nicht auch schon gesagt wurde. 
Da Du bei der Erkenntnis sicherlich wieder ein wenig Feuchtigkeit in Deiner Optik verspürst...
*reiche Taschentuch Nr. 2*

Beim nächsten Post wird sicherlich alles besser :-)

Beste Grüße
Pargi


----------



## Helix (20. Mai 2008)

parganat schrieb:


> Ach was haben wir uns darauf gefreut einen frischen Wind im Onlinegenre zu spüren!
> Doch nun stellt sich mal wieder herraus das Versprechen der Hersteller nicht eingehalten werden :-(
> 
> Da wurde den Käufern der Pre- Order- Version versprochen, einen 3 Tage früheren Zugang zum Game zu verschaffen und da stellt sich das als Lüge herraus :-(
> ...



Sorry jetzt aber : ROFLMOA !!!!!

Das sind genau diese Leute die keine Ahnung haben.... ein Spiel mies machen ohne das man es gespielt hat ... *PUUUHHHH*

Plus, der Support hat nunmal momentan wichterges zutun als Leute die erst jetzt eine PreOrder gekauft haben und sich jetzt anmelden wollen Platz zuschaffen.
Plus mussten die Leute dich noch 5 Euro bezahlt haben auch WARTEN !

Also seit doch mal ein bisschen Geduldig und nicht immer gerade genervt und mööpig und motzt net immer grad rum.
Ist ja echt Schlimm, ihr seit alles Kandidaten für einen Herzinfakt .... lebt mal bisschen ruhig ... meine güüütteeee


----------



## Göttlich (20. Mai 2008)

@ Textersteller und mit flammer wer keine Ahnung hat braucht auch nicht zu flennen
der EA gehört nicht zur Pre Order man hat mit der Pre order die möglichkeit daran Teilzunehmen 
welcher aber nur eine Option ist die Extra kostet ganz einfach also berechtigt dich der Besitz der Pre order noch nicht zum EA

desweiteren wenn du es vorbestellt hattest warum hast du dann 2 wochen gewartet bis du den Code eingibst 
ich hatte es vor über einem Halben Jahr bestellt und als die seite online ging regestriert es vergingen da keien 5 
min
die einzigsten bei dennen das nicht so glatt lief waren die Amazon Kunden ( sorry aber wer ist so dämlich und kauft da ein mit dennen hat man immer nur Probleme ) aber selbst für die waren keys reserviert

Ausserdem war klar zu lesen auf der Hp von Funcom :
gehört mit dem EA zu der kleinen Zahl an Auserwählten für die sich die Tore 3 Tage früher öffnen (Inzwischen sogar 6) 
also damit war doch eigentlich klar das der EA begrenzt ist wie es bei ALLEN anderen MMO`s auch ist!!!


----------



## Gothmorg (20. Mai 2008)

@TE:
Das einzige, was ne Frechheit ist, ist, dass du solche Lügen verbreitest. Nicht nur, dass die Preorder-Leute 3 Tage früher spielen dürfen, nein sie dürfen nun sogar 6 Tage früher spielen und das vorgesehene LvL-Cap von 20 bis zum Release wurde aufgehoben. Ich hab grad nen Kumpel im TS, der grad AoC zockt (krieg das auch im X-Fire angezeigt, muss also stimmen). Und da die Beta zuende ist muss es ja wohl das Hauptspiel sein.

So, nächstes mal informier dich gefälligst besser, bevor du so'nen Mist schreibst. Danke.


----------



## Blades (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

also wenn man die Antworten hier liest (auf ein tatsächlich bestehendes Problem) kann ich nur sagen "Gratulation AoC Spieler, ihr habt den "besten" Teil der WoW Community übernommen" ;-)

Das kann ja für andere MMOs nur gut sein.


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Sorry jetzt aber : ROFLMOA !!!!!
> 
> Das sind genau diese Leute die keine Ahnung haben.... ein Spiel mies machen ohne das man es gespielt hat ... *PUUUHHHH*
> 
> ...



was habe ich verpaßt ? Wer hat etwas negatives über das Spiel gesagt ?

Vielen können es doch gar nicht spielen :-)


----------



## parganat (20. Mai 2008)

Göttlich schrieb:


> @ Textersteller und mit flammer wer keine Ahnung hat braucht auch nicht zu flennen
> der EA gehört nicht zur Pre Order man hat mit der Pre order die möglichkeit daran Teilzunehmen
> welcher aber nur eine Option ist die Extra kostet ganz einfach also berechtigt dich der Besitz der Pre order noch nicht zum EA
> 
> ...


 Kleiner aber nicht unwesentlicher Hinweis:
Auf der Packung steht was anderes :-) Habe ja die Packung/Spiel und nicht die Berechtigung zum lesen einer HP gekauft. 
Da kann ich nur sagen: "Ich habe meine Meinung, bitte verwirren Sie mich nicht mit Tatsachen"
Wie es gemeint ist sollte einleuchten ;-)

Beste Grüße
Pargi


----------



## Norei (20. Mai 2008)

Göttlich schrieb:


> Ausserdem war klar zu lesen auf der Hp von Funcom :
> gehört mit dem EA zu der kleinen Zahl an Auserwählten für die sich die Tore 3 Tage früher öffnen (Inzwischen sogar 6)
> also damit war doch eigentlich klar das der EA begrenzt ist wie es bei ALLEN anderen MMO`s auch ist!!!


Was auf der HP steht, ist egal. Es steht nicht außen auf der Packung, also kann sich Funcom darauf nicht berufen. Und zum Thema Sammelklage: Sammelklagen sind nicht möglich, Musterprozesse aber mittlerweile schon. Nur wird man keinen Schaden nachweisen können und damit auch keinen Prozess führen können. Aber die Preorder kann man definitiv zurückgeben. Vermutlich auch, wenn sie bereits geöffnet ist. Aber der Streitaufwand lohnt sich nicht, lieber die endgültige Version holen, zu lassen und diese dann zurückgeben.


----------



## Knallfix (20. Mai 2008)

Göttlich schrieb:


> Ausserdem war klar zu lesen auf der Hp von Funcom :
> gehört mit dem EA zu der kleinen Zahl an Auserwählten für die sich die Tore 3 Tage früher öffnen (Inzwischen sogar 6)
> also damit war doch eigentlich klar das der EA begrenzt ist wie es bei ALLEN anderen MMO`s auch ist!!!



zu der kleinen zahl an auswählten, die sich die pre order kauften und den EA nutzen wollten ... (behaupte mal die zahl der preorder käufer die nur die bonus items haben wollten, war verschwindend gering ...)
dazu dann massive werbung ... kaufst du preorder kannst du ea kaufen ... kannst du eher spielen

kleinere änderungen an werbebotschaften gabs dann zu sehr später stunde als die kacke am dampfen war.
nur leider wurde die kleine zahl viel zu groß für funcom und deshalb hieß es dann ...
sorry du kommst hier nicht rein. und das war doch alles gar nicht so gemeint ...

bisher besteht AoC eigentlich nur aus einem Singleplayer Game und Ausreden, dx10 etc.
wird sicher interessant.


----------



## Eddishar (20. Mai 2008)

Was ihr euch alles für Rechte (im Sinne von gesetzlich zugesichert) ausmalt, nur weil ihr euch die PreOrder gekauft habt ... uiuiuuiiii ... und ich dachte, das Spiel wäre ab 18+ und somit würden nur Leute spielen wollen, die voll geschäftsfähig sind.


----------



## Masterlock (20. Mai 2008)

Leute, was ihr immer gleich alle rumheulen müsst. 
*Ihr habt lange genug Zeit gehabt, einen EA zu bekommen! *

Und zum Thema Versprechnungen - was ist den mit WoW. Blizzard hat vieles versprochen, aber nichts eingehalten. Und WoW ist über 3 Jahre alt. 

Wartet einfach bis Freitag und freut Euch auf ein richtig geiles Spiel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ei8th (20. Mai 2008)

Get a life.

(und nur damits nich als Spam gezaehlt wird mussich mal sagen ich finds lustig wie bei jedem Spiel am Anfang immer irgendwelche Leute am Rumbruellen sind [aus welchen Grunden auch immer] dass das doch alles Betrug waere und eine Frechheit und Anzeige und wahwahwah... was passiert eigentlich mit diesen Leuten? Ich hab das Gefühl die werden nach Launch wieder eingepackt und dunkel und trocken aufbewahrt bis das naechste MMO launched. Dann gehts wieder raus in die freie Forenlaufbahn... kann mir das bildlich vorstellen ^^)


----------



## Skycutter123 (20. Mai 2008)

Wenn das wirklich "betrug" ist könnte man doch rechtliche schritte einleiten oder? Frage nur so aus interesse =P
antwort bitte per PM wenn möglich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg.Sky


----------



## peebee (20. Mai 2008)

Ich finde die Diskussion einfach nur köstlich. Die PreOrder-Box hatte ich am vorletzten Wochenende bei Karstadt in der Hand und dort stand, daß der Erwerb der PreOrder-Box ein exklusives Pet/Mount und die Möglichkeit, drei Tage vor offiziellem Start spielen zu können, beinhaltet. Daß dafür noch zusätzlich ein EA erforderlich ist, war nirgend auf der Packung zu erkennen, weder vorne noch hinten. Das verstößt dann schon gegen das gültige Wettbewerbsrecht und ist eine arglistig Täuschung nach BGB, also mitnichten ein Kavaliersdelikt. Es freut mich, daß der Verbraucherschutz da schon dran ist.

Was Edith noch sagen wollte: Betrug liegt nicht vor! Betrug liegt nur dann vor, wenn das Vermögen einer Person (natürlich oder juristisch) geschädigt worden ist oder geschädigt werden sollte. Da die PreOrder-Box aber preislich identisch ist, liegt keine Schädigung vor.


----------



## Big (20. Mai 2008)

Großmama schrieb:


> Jeder von euch würde sich aufregen wenn auf einem Karton steht "Inhalt 30 Flaschen Bier", und beim auspacken sind es dann nur 10 Flaschen. die Brauerei sagt .. ja nur die ersten 20 kisten hatten 30 Flaschen, danach waren unsere Kapazitäten erschöpft.



Dein Vergleich hingt etwas. Der Vergleich sollte eher sein ... Inhalt 30 Flaschen Bier und für 5 Euro extra gibts einen Öffner. Im Laden heisst es dann tut mir leid die Flaschenöffner sind alle aber sie müssen die 5Euro extra natürlich nicht bezahlen. So ist die Frage kaufst du das Bier wegen dem Durst oder weil du den Falschenöffner wolltest? Ärgerlich aber sicher kein Beinbruch! Das Spiel wird dadurch nicht schlechter. Und sicher hat Funcom Fehler gemacht! Aber sollten sie nun das Game verschieben und ALLE warten lassen oder es begrenzt starten und ein paar Leuten das Zusatzangebot verwähren? Beidesmal gäbe es Geheule. Als Verbraucher muss man sich sicher nicht alles gefallen lassen aber es ist keinem wirklicher Schaden entstanden! Also alle wieder etwas abregen. Sich seinen Teil denken und gut. 

Gruß


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

parganat schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der hinter Emjay einen Mitarbeiter von Funcom vermutet ?
> 
> Nette Signatur, daß sagt schon ne menge :-)
> Na dann mal mehr von Philosophie der Funcom :-)
> ...



Nein ich arbeite net bei FC und zu der Sache mit der freien Meinungsäußerung.

Du hast net deine Meinung vertreten sonder behauptet es sei ein FAKT das FC Leute betrügt, die ist allerdings nicht der Fall.

Ich erklärs nochmal.Ein Angebot ist kein Vertrag, nimmt der Kunde das Angebot nicht war und es ist später ausverkauft oder z.B. die Rabattaktion ist ausgelaufen kann man net drauf pochen.

Wie einiege meiner Vorredner bereits sagten es gibt keine Levelcap und wir Europäer konnten 6 Tage früher anfangen.


Lassen wir dieses ärgerliche Thema doch und erfreuen uns am Spiel bzw. an die, die erst Freitag kommen lasst schonmal Vorfreude aufkommen.
Meine Gilde hat soebend sich nen Platz für die Gildenstadt reservieren können und wir sind verdammt stolz.

zum Gildenstadt Blogeintrag

Man sieht sich ja evtl. auf ARIES.

mfG EmJaY


----------



## Blutsauger (20. Mai 2008)

emay das einzigste problem ist, das es auf der packung nicht ersichtlich war.

da steht nunmal man kann 3 tage vor relase spielen ohne wenn und aber. 
das is das einzigste worüber man sich aufregt.

ich ärgere mich auch etwas aber najo was solls.habe zum glück kein urlaub oder ähnliches geopfert, diese die das gemacht haben kann ich wohl verstehen.

habe das mit dem ea auch net mitbekomm bin davon ausgegangen am 20 irgendwie mit dem code einloggen zu können.
stand ja nirgends das man wie nen bekloppter die foren etc abgrasen muss, und wenn man das net getan hat hat mans mit dem ea halt net mitbekommen.

mehr oder weniger bin ich eh gespannt wie das am freitag wird wenn das 6 fache der bisherigen menge an leuten ins game will, das wird er nochn abendheuer.


----------



## EmJaY (20. Mai 2008)

Jo man kann nur hoffen das es stabil bleibt.Wir waren ja schon recht überrascht das der EA Release sogut ablief, die scheinen nochmal richtig was losgetreten zu haben aber den Freitag zu meistern wird schwer.

Jo auf der Packung stand es net drauf aber auf der Pre Order Seite, naja sie hättens evtl. auch nochmal auf die Packung setzen sollen.Trotzdem ist es kein Betrug und ich kann verstehen das sich einiege ärgern aber Lügen und halbwahrheiten zu verbreiten halte ich für falsch daher hab ich mich über den TE aufgeregt.

So nun aber Schluss, die Highlevler ^^ in meiner Gilde (level 35+) machen gerade ne Ini, da hör ich mal im TS zu.

Man sieht sich evtl. bald in Hyborien.


----------



## Schlagetot (20. Mai 2008)

Also leute, ist ja traurig was hier abgeht. Zum einen verstehe ich das man entäuscht ist, aber lest mal nach zwei drei Tegn abkühlen nochmal genau was auf euren packungen steht. 
Viel mehr Sorgen mache ich mir um Aussagen wie "Hab mir Urlaub genommen zum spielen". gehts noch?


----------



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

mendiger schrieb:


> einfach auf WAR WARten



pff WAR -.- aka Wowhammer... son scheiß game da kannste gleich WoW spielen fällt kaum auf. -> Auf Story legt keiner Wert, Grafik ist die gleiche anime scheiße, Community sind die gleichen Kiddys, und das stupide und sinnlose gameplay ist auch das gleiche. Also mit der Einstellung sollteste dich mal ganz schnell verziehn aus der AoC Ecke...

Davon abgesehen find ichs so lächerlich wie hier manche rumweinen (@ Threat ersteller z. Funcom sitzt jetzt seit 5!!! Jahren an AoC und viele von meinen Kumpel und ich warten auch schon so lange. Meinste einen Kratz es da das man 3 lächerliche Tage warten muss? Also wer wegen sowas ein so revolutionäres Spiel vergrault is wohl geistig eh noch nicht auf dem Level der Altersbeschränkung -." da fällt einem doch echt nichts mehr ein ey -.-


----------



## Theroas (20. Mai 2008)

Highlight in diesem Thread sind defintiv die Posts der potentiellen WoW-Wechsler, die den hier
angesprochenen "Superbetrug" in ihre Entscheidungsfindung einfließen lassen:

"Hm, jetzt bleib ich glaub ich doch bei WoW.. (..und damit beim Produkt des trägsten, berechnensten,
und ideenlosesten Herstellers that is.)

LOL, und auch ROFL.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterlock (20. Mai 2008)

Schlagetot schrieb:


> Viel mehr Sorgen mache ich mir um Aussagen wie "Hab mir Urlaub genommen zum spielen". gehts noch?



Joar, da kenne ich viele Leute, die das machen. Bzw. ich würde es auch machen. xD


----------



## Gothmorg (20. Mai 2008)

Mal kurz ins offtopic, sry:


> pff WAR -.- aka Wowhammer... son scheiß game da kannste gleich WoW spielen fällt kaum auf. -> Auf Story legt keiner Wert, Grafik ist die gleiche anime scheiße, Community sind die gleichen Kiddys, und das stupide und sinnlose gameplay ist auch das gleiche. Also mit der Einstellung sollteste dich mal ganz schnell verziehn aus der AoC Ecke...


1. Story kann ich nichts zu sagen, du wahrscheinlich auch nicht, also schön ruhig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Grafik ist ganz anders, abgesehen davon, dass WoW kein Anime ist, sondern Comic. Anime ist dieser japanische Zeichenstil. Ich würde die Grafik eher mit ner Mischung aus WoW und DAoC vergleichen, wodurch sie schon viel realistischer als die von WoW ist.
3. Community kann gut sein, da geb ich dir recht.
4. Kampfsystem ist vllt gleich, aber das Gameplay ist komplett anders. Es gibt kaum PvE und viel mehr PvP, was deutliche Abwechslung liefert, weil jeder kampf anders aussieht und nicht gescriptet ist und es gibt deutlich mehr PvP-Möglichkeiten in WAR als PvE-Möglichkeiten in WoW.
5. Wenn du meinst, dass er aus der AoC-Ecke raus soll, weil ihm WAR auch gefällt dann solltest du lieber mal drüber nachdenken, ob du wirklich was in einem Forum auf einer Rollenspielseite verloren hast.

Ich bitte um Verzeihung für diesen OT-Post, aber das musste mal sein.
mfG Goth


----------



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> Mal kurz ins offtopic, sry:
> 
> 1. Story kann ich nichts zu sagen, du wahrscheinlich auch nicht, also schön ruhig sein
> 
> ...



1.Ich habe nie gesagt das die Story schlecht ist von WAR, ich hab gesagt das es eh keinen interessiert -."
2. Also bei mir sind blonde Elfen auf giftgrünen Wiesen vor knallig gelben Bäumen schon ziemlich nah am Anime Style. Zweitens ist die Grafik bei WAR nicht ganz anders... Natürlich ist die Grafik qualitatif besser, aber vom stil unterscheidet sie sich nicht sehr, ist halt auch so Comic mäßig und nich real halt. 4. PvP/PvE hat nichts mit dem dummen Klick and Fight zu tun was man unter gameplay versteht, also weiß nich was du damit willst.Und btw "Juhu es gibt mehr PvP was genauso unanspruchsvoll ist wie bei WoW." 
Und was 5. angeht... ein dümmeres comment kann man doch garnicht machen! In einem völlig sinnfreien heul threat ein Kommentar schreiben das (ohne das er AoC gespielt hat anscheinend) Aoc schlecht macht + auf ein komplett!!! anderes Spiel verweißt was weder zum Thema passt noch irgendeinen interessiert. Also bitte da fällt mir nichts mehr ein.


----------



## sTereoType (20. Mai 2008)

Raknos schrieb:


> 4. PvP/PvE hat nichts mit dem dummen Klick and Fight zu tun was man unter gameplay versteht, also weiß nich was du damit willst.Und btw "*Juhu es gibt mehr PvP was genauso unanspruchsvoll ist wie bei WoW.*"


oha da hat sich aber mal einer gar nicht mit dem spiel beschäftigt, klngt in meinen ohren ungefähr als ob daniel kübelböck mir die relativitätstheorie erklären will.
und davon abgesehen ist das hier das aoc forum und da sollte es nicht um WAR gehen.

edit: so ich hab das mal dick markiert , wo klar wird das du keine ahnung hast. 
       p.s du erinnerst mich stark an den typen in meiner signatur


----------



## Raknos (20. Mai 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> oha da hat sich aber mal einer gar nicht mit dem spiel beschäftigt, klngt in meinen ohren ungefähr als ob daniel kübelböck mir die relativitätstheorie erklären will.
> und davon abgesehen ist das hier das aoc forum und da sollte es nicht um WAR gehen.



Mhm soll das heißen da gibts kein Klick and Fight system (2-3 Tasten Klicken je nach Klasse is bestimmt hart =/) ?  Mhm also wäre mir neu, son komplett neues Kampfsystem hätte man wohl mitbekommen.
Aber wenn ich was verpasst hab bin ich immer offen -.^

btw hab ich nicht mit der WAR diskussion angefangen, hab nur was klargestellt.

mfG Raknos


----------



## Gothmorg (21. Mai 2008)

Raknos schrieb:


> Mhm soll das heißen da gibts kein Klick and Fight system (2-3 Tasten Klicken je nach Klasse is bestimmt hart =/) ?  Mhm also wäre mir neu, son komplett neues Kampfsystem hätte man wohl mitbekommen.
> Aber wenn ich was verpasst hab bin ich immer offen -.^
> 
> btw hab ich nicht mit der WAR diskussion angefangen, hab nur was klargestellt.
> ...



1.Gameplay bezeichnet nicht nur das Kampfsystem, sondern ebenso das System des ganzen Spiels und die Ziele usw. Außerdem sind das nicht 2-3 Tasten, sondern eher so 10-20. Und das sind schonmal mindestens genauso viele wie bei AoC.
2. Hast du nichts klar gestellt, sondern nur WAR geflamt. Dass da dann andere Meinungen dazu kommen ist ja wohl klar, also hast du auch angefangen.
3. Der, auf den du dich bezogen hast hat AoC nicht schlecht gestellt, sondern nur gesagt, dass er WAR vorzieht, falls das stimmt, was der TE geschrieben hat.
4. Das PvP-System in WoW ist anspruchslos, das stimmt. In WAR allerdings nicht. Da wird es noch um einiges anspruchsvoller als in AoC, wo sämtliches PvP aus BGs und Belagerungen besteht. Bei WAR gibt es sowohl BGs (und bei weitem mehr), als auch die Belagerungen (sowohl im Kleinformat - Keeps - als auch im großen Format für 1000+ Spieler - Hauptstädte belagern). Dazu kommt noch, dass dies in eine Art Kampagnen-System eingebaut ist, was das Spiel durchaus anspruchsvoll macht, auch wenn man da nicht sofort dran denkt, weil gewisse Leute es immer mit WoW vergleichen...


----------



## ~Kieron~ (21. Mai 2008)

Eines muss man Funcom lassen, ihre Propagandatruppen funktionieren


----------



## Baldurionis (21. Mai 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Eines muss man Funcom lassen, ihre Propagandatruppen funktionieren



Ja, zumindest DAS ist erstaunlich (oder vielleicht auch nicht)!

Im übrigen wurde viel versprochen und auch schnell wieder gebrochen (Stichworte: Early Access und Pre Order, DX10, komplette Instanzierung, deutsche Lokalisierung). Ein Monat zusätzlicher Beta-Phase hätte dem Spiel sicher gut getan. Bis dahin hätte Funcom auch noch ein paar zusätzliche Server installieren können.

Sofern es irgendwer wagt, diese Punkte auch nur zu diskutieren beginnen die Flames ... oder wird das offizielle Forum von mißliebigen Stellungnahmen gesäubert.

Kundenfreundlichkeit 6, Propaganda durch (bezahlte?) Fanboys 1

Kann zukünftig nur besser werden. Aber Abwarten scheint die richtige Taktik zu sein, denn "nichts ist so dicht gesponnen, dass es nicht kommt an die Sonnen" ...


----------



## Aldaric87 (21. Mai 2008)

Raknos, an deiner Stelle wäre ich einfach ruhig und würde mich aus dem Forum verziehen, weil du dich zur Lachnummer machst.


Greetz Aldaric87


----------



## Raknos (21. Mai 2008)

Gothmorg schrieb:


> 1.Gameplay bezeichnet nicht nur das Kampfsystem, sondern ebenso das System des ganzen Spiels und die Ziele usw. Außerdem sind das nicht 2-3 Tasten, sondern eher so 10-20. Und das sind schonmal mindestens genauso viele wie bei AoC.
> 2. Hast du nichts klar gestellt, sondern nur WAR geflamt. Dass da dann andere Meinungen dazu kommen ist ja wohl klar, also hast du auch angefangen.
> 3. Der, auf den du dich bezogen hast hat AoC nicht schlecht gestellt, sondern nur gesagt, dass er WAR vorzieht, falls das stimmt, was der TE geschrieben hat.
> 4. Das PvP-System in WoW ist anspruchslos, das stimmt. In WAR allerdings nicht. Da wird es noch um einiges anspruchsvoller als in AoC, wo sämtliches PvP aus BGs und Belagerungen besteht. Bei WAR gibt es sowohl BGs (und bei weitem mehr), als auch die Belagerungen (sowohl im Kleinformat - Keeps - als auch im großen Format für 1000+ Spieler - Hauptstädte belagern). Dazu kommt noch, dass dies in eine Art Kampagnen-System eingebaut ist, was das Spiel durchaus anspruchsvoll macht, auch wenn man da nicht sofort dran denkt, weil gewisse Leute es immer mit WoW vergleichen...



Haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das PvP System von AoC BESTEHT aus Bugs und Belagerung. Immerhin besteht es schonmal im gegensatz zu dem von WAR von dem du noch überhaupt nichts wissen kannst, bzw auf keinen Fall wissen kannst wie Bugg frei es läuft. AoC ist atm noch im early acsess also ich bin mal gesapnnt wie das PvP in WAR atm aussieht... Zu den anderen Punkten hab ich jetzt keine Lust mehr Stellung zunehmen weils eh auf gleiche rausläuft wie sonst auch -.^ 

Jo und @ Aldaric87.. just hdf und so -." Dein Comment strotzt förmlich von Produktivität und bezug auf das Thema. Also ich an deiner Ställe würde einfach sofort die Backen halten und einfach garnichts sagen bevor nur sinnfreie @!?/$!&#8364; rauskommt ...


----------



## Badumsaen (21. Mai 2008)

Weiß garnet was ihr alle habt. Die pösen Leute von Funcom haben mir heute eine email zukommen lassen: 

Greetings!

You have been a long and thrustworthy participant in our community, and as such we would like to thank you for helping us form Age of Conan into the marvelous product it is today. The last weeks has seen some serious enhancment to the game, and with the release we will be opening several new areas and neverbefore seen content in the launch version of the game. What and where it is? You have to find out for yourself!

As a sign of gratitude for your aid, we are pleased to offer you the in-game item used by those loyal to King Conan: The Drinking Cape. This item will allow your characters (one game account only) to free of charge demand the very sought after alcholic drink of "Ambrosia" - free and in unlimited supplies for life! After having claimed your cape, merely find one of the kegs in the finer Inns of Hyboria and click it whilst wearing your cape to receive your drink.

Habe mir vor ewigkeiten dort registriert und für die Beta angemeldet, aber leider nie eingeladen worden. Also ich finds toll, können sich andere mal ne scheibe von abschneiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsauger (21. Mai 2008)

Jo und die leute die die ce gekauft habn regen sich auf weil das eigendl eins der ichg laube 2 speziel collector items war...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (21. Mai 2008)

Gen91 schrieb:


> also erstmal @ alle die sagen STOP WHINING, wieso müsst ihr eure scheiß Antworten denn hier rumspammen, geht lieber eure AE spielen oder wenn ihr gar kein AoC spielt verzieht euch zu euren Kiddi-Games.
> Dies ist kein Thread zum Rumheulen. Ich selber finde es nicht schlimm 6 Tage zu warten, habe eh noch Klausuren zuschreiben. ABER es ist wie gesagt scheiße auf einem PvP-Server alle ham schon nen Char und können dich killen, Freunde/Gildenmember sind schon viel höher und ham keine Lust zu warten, Gildenmeister haben keine EA bekommen und die Member der Gilde liegen auf dem Trockenen... .  Dies und vieles mehr ist das, was wir scheiße daran finden, wozu denn überhaupt EA wenn dadurch nur Vor-, bzw. Nachteile für Spieler entstehen??
> Also es ist scheiße geplant gewesen von Funcom. Wenn man sicher gehen will, dann gibt man den Servern einfach 10% mehr Kapazität als Spiele verkauft wurden und jetzt sagt nicht sie hatten keine Zeit, sie hatten GENUG Zeit!



Ich hab kein EA, aber trotzdem spiele ich ab übermorgen AOC, so...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (21. Mai 2008)

@Raknos: Ich sagte BGs (=Battlegrounds), nicht Bugs ^^


----------



## DunklerRaecher (21. Mai 2008)

An alle die nicht glauben können, dass die 3 Tage wirklich in
der PO beinhaltet sind:

http://www.aoc-pre-order.de/faq.php#5

Saturn hat diese Woche noch POs verkauft mit dem Hinweis: "Damit
kann man 3 Tage früher rein".
Klar muss man 5 € blechen, aber dass war auch nie die Frage.

FunCom:
*FC-Stratege:* "Ok, wir hauen mal schnell 150.000 Pre-Orders raus".
*FC-Vertrieb:* "Läuft, gehen weg wie warme Semmeln"
*FC-Stratege:* "Technikteam, wie viele Spieler verkraftet unser System?"
*FC-Technik:* "MAXIMAL 100.000"
*FC-Vertrieb:* "Ich bin dann mal weg!"
*FC-Stratege:* "und ich war NIE hier!"
...
*FC-Technik: *"Na Toll. Dann fahr ich schnell noch die Foren runter"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (21. Mai 2008)

Bei uns in der Gilde haben von knapp 150 Mann wohl an die 80-90 Leute EA. Woran liegt das? Eventuell daran, das sich unsere Mitglieder auch mal über das Spiel und das Drumherum informieren?

Klar, bei einigen hat es nicht gereicht. Aber da wird ja alle mehr oder minder erwachsen sind ( naja, auf buffed wohl eher selten der Fall ), kann man sich doch ausmalen, das man seinen Account auch zeitnah erstellt und nicht auf den letzten Drücker.

Und zu unseren Amazonkunden hab ich vor Monaten schon gesagt, ich würde mich auf deren Geldsparmasche nicht einlassen. Entweder Preorder beim Kauf dieser nach Hause schicken oder Amazon in die Wüste jagen.


----------



## genosse (22. Mai 2008)

Theobald schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Gilde haben von knapp 150 Mann wohl an die 80-90 Leute EA. Woran liegt das? Eventuell daran, das sich unsere Mitglieder auch mal über das Spiel und das Drumherum informieren?
> 
> Klar, bei einigen hat es nicht gereicht. Aber da wird ja alle mehr oder minder erwachsen sind ( naja, auf buffed wohl eher selten der Fall ), kann man sich doch ausmalen, das man seinen Account auch zeitnah erstellt und nicht auf den letzten Drücker.
> 
> Und zu unseren Amazonkunden hab ich vor Monaten schon gesagt, ich würde mich auf deren Geldsparmasche nicht einlassen. Entweder Preorder beim Kauf dieser nach Hause schicken oder Amazon in die Wüste jagen.



Also ich bin Amazon Kunde, Pre-Order sollte Samstag da sein, aber ich war nich da. Montag ist es gekommen, registriert, Early-Access gekauft, und nun bin ich drin und fertig.

Also wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst stimmt so nicht. Ich kenne auch andere Amazon kunden bei den das ging.

Mfg


----------



## Caitiff (22. Mai 2008)

lol... als obs nichts schlimmeres gäbe als die paar tage zu warten ... heulsuse xD ... außerdem stand schon lang fest, dass der early access limitiert sein würde... hättest dich halt früher anmelden müssen...

was ich eher ne frechheit finde ist, dass ich gerade ne mail von funcom bekommen habe, in der se sich für meine lange mitgliedschaft in der community bedanken und mir das drinking cape schenken...

da frag ich mich, warum ich mir die ce gekauft habe, wenn se die items jetzt verschleudern...


----------



## Theobald (22. Mai 2008)

Das ist seit einem halben Jahr bekannt, das Funcom als Dank für jeden Newsletterabonnenten einen dieser Umhänge verschenkt.


----------



## genosse (22. Mai 2008)

Caitiff schrieb:


> lol... als obs nichts schlimmeres gäbe als die paar tage zu warten ... heulsuse xD ... außerdem stand schon lang fest, dass der early access limitiert sein würde... hättest dich halt früher anmelden müssen...
> 
> was ich eher ne frechheit finde ist, dass ich gerade ne mail von funcom bekommen habe, in der se sich für meine lange mitgliedschaft in der community bedanken und mir das drinking cape schenken...
> 
> da frag ich mich, warum ich mir die ce gekauft habe, wenn se die items jetzt verschleudern...



Also wenn du die CE wegen dem Umhang gekauft hast dann gut, in dem Fall würde ich auch sauer sein. Aber die Ingame Items sind bis auf das Mount eigentlich nicht der Grund warum man sich eine CE holt.

Das was in der Packung liegt und die Aufmachung machen eine CE aus, und nicht ein Umhang. Meine Meinung.

MfG


----------



## Caitiff (22. Mai 2008)

genosse schrieb:


> Also wenn du die CE wegen dem Umhang gekauft hast dann gut, in dem Fall würde ich auch sauer sein. Aber die Ingame Items sind bis auf das Mount eigentlich nicht der Grund warum man sich eine CE holt.
> 
> Das was in der Packung liegt und die Aufmachung machen eine CE aus, und nicht ein Umhang. Meine Meinung.
> 
> MfG



naja gut... dass mit der newsletterdings wußt ich nicht... und im übrigen gibts das mount nich für die ce sondern für die preorder ... ich finds halt total bescheuert, erst die ce anzukündigen mit "unique" items extra für ce käufer und dann plötzlich gibt es für jeden scheiss ingame items... die krone war ja letztens noch der mage damage ring für käufer des AoC keysets vom zboard O.o


----------



## Tinymoow (22. Mai 2008)

Schon erstaunlich (oder auch nicht bei der Buffed comm) das sich hier Leute so aufregen,ohne wirklich richtig informiert zu sein.
Wenn euch doch sooooooooooooo viel am EA gelegen hat,warum habt ihr nicht mal die offiziellen Seiten besucht vorher??? Wenn euch doch soooo viel daran liegt,das ihr Urlaub etc genommen habt oder was auch immer,warum wißt ihr dann nichts? Ist mir alles etwas suspekt, ehrlich gesagt.
Ich habe meine CE und PO vor 2 -3 Monate bestellt,mich auf der Hp auch nur ab und zu informiert und trotzdem all die Informationen gehabt,wann ich mich wo zu registrieren hab um beim EA dabei sein zu können. Und ich habe in keinster Weise der PO entnommen,das ich ohne EA früher spielen kann.
Interpretieren kann mann später viel,wenn die eigene Dummheit mal wieder zugeschlagen hat.

Daher fragt euch mal lieber warum es bei anderen Leuten wunderbar funktioniert hat mit EA etc und bei euch net und sucht die Schuld nicht bei Funcom oder anderen. Und ich rede hier nicht von den Amazon Kunden. Wobei es bedeutend bessere,schnellere und zuverlässigere Softwareversandhäuser im I-net gibt als die^^. 


Wie gesagt,hätte euch an dem Spiel sooooooooooooo viel gelegen,wie der Ärger den ihr hier zur Schau stellt, dann hättet ihr so alle 1-2 Wochen mal auf die HP geschaut. 

Daher sag ich nur, ihr seits im Grunde selber Schuld...denn wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil.

In diesem Sinne

ich spiel jetzt weiter AoC und warte mit lvl 40 im Startgebiet auf euch am Freitag,um euch zu gänken^^

Ps: Was leider nicht möglich ist,da man nichtmehr ins Startgebiet (Tortage) mit dem lvl hinkann^^.
Aber wie war das mit lesen und Vorteil......achja,steht ja auf der Hp und nicht auf der Verpackung,sry *ironie off*


----------



## masaeN (22. Mai 2008)

genosse schrieb:


> Also ich bin Amazon Kunde, Pre-Order sollte Samstag da sein, aber ich war nich da. Montag ist es gekommen, registriert, Early-Access gekauft, und nun bin ich drin und fertig.
> 
> Also wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst stimmt so nicht. Ich kenne auch andere Amazon kunden bei den das ging.
> 
> Mfg



Kann ich nur bestätigen hat mich auch gewundert da ich dachte EA sei voll ... besser spät als gar nicht würd ich sagen ...


----------



## J4ger (22. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub die meisten hier haben zuviel Zeit....zum zocken...oder keine anderen Hobbys. 
Das Spielt wird es bestimmt länger als ne Woche geben, was machen da 3 Tage schon aus!? Freut euch doch über ein extra Mount. Ist mehr als andere bekommen!


----------



## Salute (22. Mai 2008)

Raknos schrieb:


> pff WAR -.- aka Wowhammer... son scheiß game da kannste gleich WoW spielen fällt kaum auf. -> Community sind die gleichen Kiddys, und das stupide und sinnlose gameplay ist auch das gleiche.



Das ist lustig, ironischer Weise lese ich solche art von WAR-Flames nur von AoC Spielern bis jetzt.

Wie wärs wenn du dir deine geistigen Ergüsse noch mal durchliesst, die du hier rein gestellt hast. Wenn ich dein IQ nicht überschätze, würdest du schnell merken wer hier ein "Kiddy" ist.^^


@Topic: Es wird alles gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Exar Kun (22. Mai 2008)

ich sag nur wer lesen kann ne ... Pre Order heißt nix anderes als das du das Game zum Release Termin schon daheim hast mehr nicht. Das mit dem eher spielen ist der Early Access und wenn du den dir nicht kaufst, Preis sollte bekannt sein, haste Pech ganz einfach. Es stand überall das Early Access limitiert ist und nicht das Pre Order kunden automatisch EA haben. Also erst mal schlau machen dann rumheulen. 

Finds auch toll das gleich wieder AoC Spieler Flamer sind so ein dünnes.


----------



## tordal (22. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Den selben Mist konnte man schon in sämtlichen Foren lesen wo Leute was von Betrug ect. geschrieben haben weil sie kp haben das es ein Angebot ist wöfur man zahlen muss.
> 
> *Das steht auf meiner Pre Order Box*.
> 
> ...




*nickt und grinst* Ja, deutsch ist nicht ganz so einfach für einige^^ Aber wenn ich mir hin und wieder die Kommentare oder Beiträge von einigen so durchlese, dann ist es kein Wunder das dieses Angebot falsch verstanden wurde. Einige können ja nicht mal nen richtigen Satz schreibe. Ich weiss gar nicht wie oft ich mich in solchen Foren schon verlesen habe oder die Sätze nicht verstehe. Soll ja sowas wie Satzbau und Kommasetzung geben, von Groß- und Kleinschreibung mal ganz zu schweigen!

Aber nun genug davon, ab morgen gehts endlich los!


----------



## ~Kieron~ (23. Mai 2008)

Mal für alle Funcom Propagandatruppen:

http://www.aoc-pre-order.de/faq.php
http://www.aoc-pre-order.de/faq.php#5

Originalzitat der 2. URL:



> Worin besteht der Vorteil der Pre-Order-Version?
> Die Pre-Order-Version beinhaltet einen Key, mit dem ein exklusives Reittier im Spiel aktiviert werden kann. Dieses Reittier kann ab Level 40 genutzt werden. Außerdem wird das Inventar von Beginn an um 8 Plätze erweitert. Darüber hinaus erhält nur der Käufer der Pre-Order-Version die Möglichkeit schon 3 Tage vor Release zu spielen.



Originalzitat Frage6 darunter:



> Wann startet der Early Access?
> Ab dem 10.05. wird der Download für den Early Access zur Verfügung stehen. Ab dem 17.05. kann mit dem Spielen begonnen werden.




Damit dürfte nun für jeden der Lesen kann, und dies vor allem will, klar sein das EA integrativer, fester Bestandteil einer PO war.
Funcom hat ja bereits sehr viel zensiert, umgeschrieben, etc aber scheinbar nicht daran gedacht die FAQ zu ändern. Da steht auch wie man sehen kann nichts von einer Limitierung der EA.


----------



## Sprenky (23. Mai 2008)

Ich kanns echt nich verstehen.Als wenn man was besseres wäre wenn man eher zocken kann.Ob man nu 3 oder 6 Tage früher Spielt oder nicht ist doch wayne.Jedem das seine.Aber wenn man Texte nicht verstehen kann und dann von betrug spricht, na dann gute Nacht.

Noch ne Stunde dann macht Expert auf und dann kann ich auch spielen.Wer will nen Duell?? =)


----------



## Rosaschlüpfer (23. Mai 2008)

Geh und nerv deine Mutti man! von wegen Betrug und enttäuscht. Ich habe pünktlich am 17mai mit dem Zocken angefangen und alle meine Bekannte auch. Wenn du VollPfeife es nicht geschafft hast liegt es an dir! Punkt eins. Und Punkt zwei: was zum Geier hat das mit der Qualität vom dem game zu tun? solche deppen wie du und Pacster und Lizard und was weiß ich noch gehen mir echt mal auf den Sack! Das game rockt die Hütte! Sicher es ist noch ein wenig verbugt. aber Es ist das geilste Spielerlebnis was ich nach über 20 Jahren Spielerfahrung gemacht ab/bzw. mache! AoC ist genial und was Funcom schon jetzt am Anfang auf die Beine stellt ist beachtlich.

so jetzt weißt es... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cynyra (23. Mai 2008)

Also mal von einem neutralen "Leser": Das  hier ist also die sooo viel reifere, bessere und sowieso viel tollere Com von AoC? Oje oje, wenns mit den anderen Vorschusslorbeeren für dieses Spiel genauso aussieht...mein Beileid.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cyn


----------



## Drakonis (23. Mai 2008)

> Ich glaub die meisten hier haben zuviel Zeit....zum zocken...oder keine anderen Hobbys.
> Das Spielt wird es bestimmt länger als ne Woche geben, was machen da 3 Tage schon aus!? Freut euch doch über ein extra Mount. Ist mehr als andere bekommen!



hmm 30-60 lvl vorsprung, ja wir haben schon 60er aufn server



> Also mal von einem neutralen "Leser": Das hier ist also die sooo viel reifere, bessere und sowieso viel tollere Com von AoC? Oje oje, wenns mit den anderen Vorschusslorbeeren für dieses Spiel genauso aussieht...mein Beileid.



Buffed-Com != AoC-Com. so ein verhalten aufm Server zu tage legen, und der halbe server wird jagd auf dich machen. KoS, Reskill usw.


----------



## ~Kieron~ (23. Mai 2008)

Drakonis schrieb:


> hmm 30-60 lvl vorsprung, ja wir haben schon 60er aufn server
> Buffed-Com != AoC-Com. so ein verhalten aufm Server zu tage legen, und der halbe server wird jagd auf dich machen. KoS, Reskill usw.



Ich kann das interne Forum ja lesen und leider ist da teilweise kein Unterschied zwischen Buffed Propagandatruppen und AoC Ingame Postern.


----------

